# Cloverdale Paint: What is your review of it?



## Norfolkpainter (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi, Cloverdale Paint is new to Ontario and I have not used it yet, but I'm curious what painters think of it? How does it compare to SW? BM? They have great prices for contractors.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

not too much experience with them but i loved the renaissance for trim and doors when i tried it, its their hybrid semi gloss. flows like butter, touches up real nice and really forgiving to use. i have a hard time covering anything with their whites though compared to others ive used.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm not a fan of them, but they have some interesting products.
Master painter in light colors doesn't cover worth a Damn, and flashes like crazy.
Renaissance is a great product but takes a long time to dry.
Ecologic is what I use on trim. You can tape it after an hour or two of painting.
Master painter flat is a good ceiling paint.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Cloverdale is Rodda here. Good product line overall. I've always liked anything I've worked with from them they just don't have a lot of stores compared to some I guess...decent pricing, good folks nothin bad to say that's for sure.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh, DO NOT use horizons. You will be pulling so much skin off your brush and sleeves it's not funny. Even if you strain it.


----------



## northcountrypainter (Dec 7, 2012)

I used to use quite a bit of cloverdale...mainly SuperAcrylic2 and EcoLogic. Had to walk away from them though as miss tints and problems with them keeping accurate records of formulas became a major headache. Could just be a local store problem though.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

northcountrypainter said:


> I used to use quite a bit of cloverdale...mainly SuperAcrylic2 and EcoLogic. Had to walk away from them though as miss tints and problems with them keeping accurate records of formulas became a major headache. Could just be a local store problem though.


I've never run into so many issues with colour matching as I have with this company.


----------



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

I use them as well. Agreed the super 2 line and ecologic are good paints. Good pricing. Nice staff but agreed, if i need an accurate colour match on a colour i more times than not go elsewhere as not all staff are skilled at prividing close matches. 
Had no problems with the lines i use. I just would not recommend horizon. Last time i used small drywall patches were still visible after 2 coats with a white base simple colour simular to iriginal colour.


----------



## Java Painting (Sep 21, 2016)

Im SW user but on my 3 last projects we use Ecologic for trim ,Master flat ceiling and Super-eggshell Quality and Price is Great ! for sure this Canadian Company have a Nice Products


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

journeymanPainter said:


> I've never run into so many issues with colour matching as I have with this company.


Colour matching in a staffing issue and has nothing to do with their paint. I have had issues with colour matching with all the brands of paint. I learn who is good at colour matching and give them the sample I need matched. If I know someone is bad at matching, I'll let them know I don't want them to match it.

Cloverdale used to be Northern paints. I would use their paints over SW any day. Really like their Ecologic.


----------

